# mkv gti l.e.d. tail lights



## Think-ur-fast (Feb 27, 2008)

i just recieved some hella euro led tail lights with rear fog light for my 08 gti. i'm wondering if i could get a link to a web site or something so maybe i could install them myself. And do i need the euro switch for these . I







hope i'm not over my head.any help would be apppreciated


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: mkv gti l.e.d. tail lights (Think-ur-fast)*

Check the MKV FAQ next time. And yes, you will need a Euro switch if you want to run a rear fog.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2262503
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2289904
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2290044


----------

